# Looking for new campgrounds



## hiawassee1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking for some new places to go popup camping this year.  We live in the N Ga mtns, and have done most of these several times.  Looking for weekend places, so maybe 3 hours or less from N.ga.  We typically like to camp somewhere there is stuff to do, fishing, swimming, hiking.  Ga, Tn, Sc, Nc would typically be the areas we would be looking at.  

Thanks for all your suggestions, we usually like places with electric and showers during the summer months.  looking for new adventures

Thanks, J.R.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 22, 2012)

Have you checked out Lanier?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 22, 2012)

pick a really hot weekend and go camp at deep creek in Bryson City,NC, tube the creek with rented tubes for hrs on end, then head to Cherokee for some gambling or sightweeing.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jan 23, 2012)

went to Lake Lanier s few years back, when the lake was really low, had fun, went to the water park, but man what a dump for the $45.00 a night we paid.  I heard there might be new owners over the past couple years.

Reading some of the other post, looking at Ft. Yargo, and Black Rock Mtn.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 23, 2012)

Alexander Sephens park in Crawfordville ga


----------



## Jighead (Jan 23, 2012)

Mistletoe SP and Elijah Clarke SP at Clark Hill are good places, as well as Richard B Russell SP at Lake Russell and Tugalo SP at Lake Hartwell. There are also many Corps parks on these three lakes that are good camping too.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 31, 2012)

Racoon Mountain near Chattanooga is nice. They have a cave you can tour. You can visit the powerplant inside the mountain. Lookout mountain is nearby. It's been about 10 years since my family went there. The cave is a pristine live cave unlike Ruby Falls where you are rushed through and not much to see. Stone Mountain has a nice campground with a swimming beach too.
http://www.raccoonmountain.com/


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 31, 2012)

plan on a 3rd weekend of the monthfor Yargo and give me a shout ....

can give ya a tour of the old blockhouse from 1792 and you'll get to see some living history folks there too ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> pick a really hot weekend and go camp at deep creek in Bryson City,NC, tube the creek with rented tubes for hrs on end, then head to Cherokee for some gambling or sightweeing.





"sightweeing" ??? 



Hamburg State Park, great fishing !!


----------



## TurkeyJay (Feb 5, 2012)

In Cherokee, NC theres a campground called Yogi In The Smokies. Good trout fishing, great camp sites, tubing, and activies for the kids .


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 5, 2012)

When our kids were little I always wanted to go to Townsend, Tenn. close to Cades Cove in the Smokies but we never made it. The big thing there is tubing. Most of the campgrounds are on the river.
http://www.riverragetubing.com/images/newmap.png


----------



## centerc (Feb 5, 2012)

St andrews st park panama city beach


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Feb 15, 2012)

Come on down to Victoria Bryant State Park or Tugaloo State Park for a quick getaway


----------



## allenww (Feb 16, 2012)

Right across the state line is Park Lake, TN, with all the amenities. 
Go there either through Benton, TN, (last home of Nancy Ward) northeast of Dalton, or via Blue Ridge and Ocee.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 21, 2012)

Devil's Fork State Park, SC


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 22, 2012)

Head to Roosevelt State Park, and see Callaway Gardens, the Little White House and other sites.

Also this is the perfect time to hit the south GA state parks before the heat and the bugs get too unbearable.

We haven't fofund any one of the state parks that wasn't well worth the visit.


----------



## bnlfan (Feb 25, 2012)

*No Power but it also doesn't cost anything*

I go to Big Lazer in Talbot county.  They have 2 primitive sites.  They have clean restrooms, a small white sand beach, fishing dock, firing range, and boat ramps.  However, if you want to fish you have to have the regular fishing license and the one for fishing in PFA's.  It is an additional $20.

I enjoy everytime I go and plan to head out in a few weeks.  I will take either my motorhome or tent, depending on what I want to do.

I take my motorhome and run the generator to use the air, tv, dvd etc...  Its for when I just want to get away and not rough it.

Otherwise, its the tent.


----------

